
We Will Burn the System Down – Hawk Newsome – BLM - rpsabq
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncgUmaG4sj8
======
rpsabq
Everyone needs to see this

~~~
iron0013
Just activated your sleeper account, huh? How many of these do you have?

